# StahlsTV.com Launches Quarterly Guide



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The recently released Stahls’ TV Guide is a quarterly publication filled upcoming live webinars, interviews, and educational content that reflects what’s available on Stahlstv.com. It includes a three-month schedule of live, interactive classes on subjects such as vinyl cutting for apparel, direct-to-garment printing, heat printing performance wear, and specialty decorating trends as well as sessions focusing on business concerns such as maximizing ROI. 

You’ll find exclusive interviews with heat printing experts on how to improve your techniques, business, and find out about latest trends. It’s also a great way to learn about the latest educational videos that have been added to the website. 

You can download a pdf of the latest issue at STAHLS' TV.

Stahls’ TV is the only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

